# How to upload a program into DOS



## soffegal (Jul 25, 2014)

I have a program that is a one of a kind that runs only in DOS. It is freezing up after all these years. I have the CD disk of the program but cannot figure out how to re-load it. It is in Windows 98. I cannot access the program through Windows. I have to do the f8 to get to the DOS menu. The program will not work if access through Windows. So if anyone knows how i would get it from the cd disk into DOS I would be so grateful. 
I can see the program when I open the Windows D drive. 
Thank You!!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

you can't really upload into DOS, what you need to do is access it _through_ DOS. So when you get to your desktop, start the command prompt (click start > run > type cmd > hit enter) then type d: to change the active drive to the d drive (your CD player), and then type the name of the program. IE, soffegal.exe.

If the program is not off of the root of the d drive, you will need to use the change directory command. Let's say it's located on d:\stuff\more stuff\soffegal.exe. You would, once you were at the d prompt, type cd stuff\more stuff\soffegal.exe to run the app.

thanks, and welcome to TSG. 

v


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

Win98 is the OS so replace cmd with command


cd stuff\more stuff\soffegal.exe is not correct

This is the kind of thing to type into the command window.

d:
cd "\stuff\more stuff"
soffegal.exe


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

danke, foxidrive.....


----------



## soffegal (Jul 25, 2014)

Thank you. I will try it.


----------

